# Graduate Drilling Position in Arabian Gulf



## s_khan_1989 (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear All

I am British born and raised and will be graduating from the University of Oxford with an Engineering Science MEng in June 2013. I am hoping to start a career in Drilling/Well Engineering in the Gulf with an Operator.

I have significant work experience for a student including a position in Brazil with an exploration company and also have a diploma in Petroleum Exploration and Production from Schlumberger.

However, I understand that it is quite difficult to move out to the ME without around 5 years of professional experience if you are not a national, so I am hoping that someone is able to advise me as to the best means of getting onto an Entry Level Position?

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I really appreciate any input into my pursuit of Graduate work in the ME.

Best


----------

